# Telechargement app Comment changer d'avis ?



## ZeroDefaut (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter un ipad air et dans l'Apple store j'ai cliqué par erreur sur Marvin reader que je ne veux pas acheter.  J'ai donc l'icône de l'application au milieu de la page avec pour seule option acheter ou partager. 
Comment fait-on pour annuler et sortir de la?
J'ai cherche sur le support sans trouver de réponse
Merci de m'aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------

J'ai fini par trouver la solution. Enfin une solution car ce n'est peut être pas la seule.
Aller dans Réglages
Général
Restrictions
Désactiver Ajout d'apps
Sortir puis retourner un moment plus tard.. Dans le même menu
Réactiver Ajout d'apps
Et la vignette de l'appli au milieu de l'appstore aura disparu.

Question subsidiaire : 
Peut accéder à un gestionnaire des tâches comme avec alt+Carl+suppr dans Windows?


----------



## Larme (29 Janvier 2014)

ZeroDefaut a dit:


> Question subsidiaire :
> Peut accéder à un gestionnaire des tâches comme avec alt+Carl+suppr dans Windows?


Double-clique sur le bouton Home pour voir les applications ouvertes. Les "swiper" vers le haut pour les fermer.


----------

